# Those of you who need IVF for number one and then had a natural BFP



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi. 

I'm probably getting way ahead of myself. As I'm still pregnant. Anything could happen. 
But I love to have a plan. Although when do they ever work out?! 

After this baby I would like to have another. But I don't know how to do it. 
Finally having a natural BFP (after 10 years!) suggests that it can be done. BUT having waited 7 years for my daughter and only getting her through IVF I don't want to assume naturally could happen again. 
So to any of you who have three (or are planning a third) who needed IVF for the first then miraculously fell pregnant naturally what did you do about getting the third? What kind of things influenced your decision? 
My husband is adamant we won't have IVF again if we "don't" need it. But I don't feel once in ten years suggest we don't need it. Maybe we were just due. 

I know I shouldn't be thinking about this right now. I just need to focus on this one who isn't even here yet. But ...


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I know cases for no 2 only. However,  I wanted to tell you to try to remember what you ate and how you behaved when you got pregnant naturally.  I mean, what food and vitamins you were consuming.  Perhaps you exercised or went for acupuncture....and so on.  the same for your husband.  The answer might be in these questions.


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

I am pregnant naturally now after doing donor IVF to conceive my daughter. My DH and I have already spoken a few times about trying for number 3. I have even asked my obstetrician how soon it would be ok for me to conceive again following my upcoming elective c-section !! 
I will be turning 42 yrs old in June so time is not on my side and the chances of another natural BFP for us is almost non existent but like you I think if it happened once could it happen again? My clinic told me you are most fertile in the 9 mths following a successful pregnancy. My obstetrician said I should be ok to become pregnant again 6 mths after my upcoming birth. My vague plan is to spend the first 6 mths after the birth enjoying my two babies while getting as fit and healthy as possible then spend only about 8 mths ttc naturally before moving on to doing another round of donor IVF.

For yourself it probably depends on what age you are now as to how long you can afford to spend ttc naturally before trying IVF again to give yourself a better chance. Id say if ttc naturally hasn't worked in the first year after the birth then it probably won't happen again. Because you like to plan ahead maybe set yourself a time span to try naturally.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. 

I had literally just started a new fertility diet. It included things that they say not to take in pregnancy/first trimester. But of course I didn't think I could be pregnant. So did take them. However, I only took them a maximum of 3 days before ovulation. So I'm not sure they made the difference. But it's definitely something to consider what I did differently/better. 

Do you think you're most fertile in the following 9 months even if you're breastfeeding? I breastfed my daughter for a year and would like to do the same with this baby. Is it true breastfeeding is a (albeit a less than 100%) contraceptive? I also know you can't cycle while breastfeeding. So, in effect, I'm looking at a year not trying naturally (as I'll be breastfeeding), 3 months for my hormones to go back to normal (although that may have just been my clinic that said I need to have 3 periods post breastfeeding before cycling). So that will be over a year "wasted". But I couldn't really count it as TTC as I'd have a lower chance with the breastfeeding. Sorry I'm just spilling my thoughts out as they come. I do feel I have time. But I think what you said. Make a rough time guide for it to happen. Although - and you may not have any advice - in my case would you count the year of trying from birth (despite breastfeeding)? Or from when I stop? Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Roygbiv I didn't breast feed my little girl at all. I bottle fed formula from the start. My AFs started again 6 weeks after her birth and were a very regular 27 days from then until I got the natural BFP. I conceived this pregnancy when my little girl was only 4 months old so I would think that not breastfeeding helped me regain my fertility a lot quicker. Sorry I can't help on your questions about breastfeeding. 

Re diet I re-joined weight watchers 6 weeks after my daughters birth because I wanted to loose the weight I had gained during all the IVF cycles and pregnancy so I was eating very healthily when I got the natural BFP. A lot of fresh fruit and veg and unprocessed foods. Weight watchers is really just a healthy eating plan. I was also walking for about 1 Hour 20 mins 5 or 6 days a week pushing the buggy. I think the heathly eating and fitness probably did help so I will be doing the same again this time.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I conceived 4 and a half months after my daughter was born.  She was conceived  through icis pgd and i was breast feeding at the time.  I know this sounds odd but we weren't trying, just hadn't bothered using anything as we had been told a few years before hand not to bother as our odds were soooo low.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry dont know why i prest send!!   .


My dh would like 3-4 children, i'm not certain yet.  We have 2 frosties left to use that we will make a decision on at a later date.  We wouldn't try full icsi pgd again, as for trying naturally im not sure.  its very complicated for us as i carry a genetic condition as well so that makes things pretty complicated even if i did get pregnant.  Personally i think for us its the frozen embryos or nothing.  But we will see.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I conceived naturally first time around then we struggled for a while with unexplained (possibly immune issues) secondary infertility and eventually conceived DD following ICSI.  A failed FET for #3 has made me realise that I'm not ready to give up so we are going to try naturally for a few months.  Any tips or advice?


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubblicious sweetie I am sorry to hear that! 
I put my tips here, hope it helps 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=317475.0
Let me know if u need anything x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, Nikki.


----------



## Buggalugs (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Bubb,
I had a failed fet in Nov last year and have immune issues etc. I got pregnant Jan/feb this year, unfortunately it was not to be but it won't stop me trying until we go again hopefully August time if I can't get pregnant again! We were not trying and only dtd once in Jan, just goes to show when you try sometimes it doesn't work. I was relaxed and not thinking of ttc as planned a full cycle later this year so it was a total surprise!
Good luck x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, Buggaluggs.  Good luck to you, too.


----------



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, I thought I would post as has read this thread with interest some weeks ago... As it now turns out I am naturally pregnant for a 3rd time - we tried for 8 yrs never achieving a pregnancy, had a successful ICSI then my first natural pregnancy ended as a chemical pregnancy, the second occurred a year later resulting in a second dd who has just turned 8 months - I am currently 6wks 2 days. 

Good luck to anyone trying naturally xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to gate crash but was reading as would love a natural BFP but then saw my cycle buddy Osborne's post and wanted to say a huge congratulations  darling   . No it's early days so   for a happy healthy pregnancy for you xx


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

We had ICSI for DS. I was on the pill until his first birthday, when i actually sat down and wondered what the point of being on it was, for various reasons we were told natural pregnancy was not on the cards at all. So, I came off it, we weren't trying for another baby I just figured i wouldn't get pregnant. Seven months later I was pregnant.

As for a third..well, DD is still very young, so not sat down and thought about it really. But i've not ruled it out. I think i would just try naturally. But in a way, i don't want to, because i REALLY don't want to actively try if we went that way and didn't suceed, the month after month of BFNs would be too much for me to do again. But, i also don't think i want to do IVF again. Tough one


----------

